# UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?



## MarcKopfmann (6. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,
ich plane einen Teichfilter (Oase Biosmart 30000) und eine Oase UVC Lampe zu installieren. Ich habe nun gelesen, das z.B. eine Bitron 24, einen Durchlass des Wassers ohne Bypass 3500 L pro Stunde beträgt. Meine Pumpe, eine Gardena Economic 12000 bringt aber 12000 Liter pro Stunde. 

Bedeutet das, das meine Pumpe zu viel Wasser liefert für die 24C Bitron? -Oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Was bedeutet hier Bypass?


----------



## Ulli (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Hi Marc,

das bedeutet,dass nur ein Teil des Wasser an der UV-Röhre vorbeigeleitet wird, der Rest des Wasser dann quasi über einen parallelen Weg zur UV-Lampe durchgepumpt wird.

Man macht das, damit man höheren Durchsatz erzielt, weil das UVC-Gerät den Wasserstrom ausbremst und ab einer gewissen Durchströmung das UV-Licht auch weniger Wirkung hat.

Es fliesst dann zu schnell an der Röhre vorbei und bestrahlt nur kurz, was weniger Wirkung auf die Algen und Bakterien hat.

An Deinem Bitron hat es meines Wissen zwei kleine Hebelchen, an denen kannst Du das einstellen, da dort schon ein Bypass im Gerät mit drin ist. Für Deinen Teich scheint mir aber die 12.000 er Pumpe etwas zu groß zu sein.



Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## MarcKopfmann (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Hallo,
danke dir, jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Ich habe vor, paralell zu meiner 12000er noch meine 8500er an einen Skimmer zu hängen. Weil das mit der 12000 nicht möglich ist. Die 12000er ist dann an ein Y-Verteiler angeschlossen, ein Schlauch geht an eine Terrakotta Amphore und der zweite an den Filter.


----------



## Ulli (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Hi,

OK, dann hast Du aber richtig Bewegung im Wasser... und natürlich die Energiekosten dafür. Aber funktionieren sollte das dann. Es gibt auch Y-Stücke mit Kugelhahn, dann könntest Du sogar regulieren wieviel Wasser  wohin soll. 

Den genannten Oase-Filter kenne ich jetzt nicht, schafft der soviel Wasser als Durchfluss, wie Du  durchpumpen möchtest? Ich denke mal, der Skimmer soll auch in den Filter pumpen...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nori (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Wenn dein Filter die entsprechend gepumpe Wassermenge verarbeiten kann besteht auch die Möglichkeit einen UVC anzuschaffen, der mehr als diese lächerlichen 3500 Liter schafft.
Entsprechende Geräte erkennt man an größeren Anschlüssen und Gehäusedimensionen.
Hier gibt es für gepumpte Anlagen Anschlüsse bis 63 mm Durchmesser, die sich auch gut auf 2" adaptieren lassen, oder es gibt für Schwerkraftsysteme UVC-Geräte mit 110mm Anschlüssen für DN 110 Verrohrungen.
Diese Geräte verwenden durch die Bank keine PL-Strahler (wie z.B. Oase), die einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad und einen kürzere Baulängen (= kürzere Bestrahlungszeit) haben, sondern ca. 1 m lange TL oder T5 Strahler.

Gruß Nori


----------



## MarcKopfmann (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Ok, wieder weiß ich dank euch mehr. Nun, also die 12000er Pumpe ist mit einem 1,5" Schlauch an den Y-Verteiler angschlossen (Verteiler mit 2 Kugelhähnen), von dort aus geht ein 1,5er Schlauch an meine Amphore und ein 1,5er Schlauch soll an meinen Filter bzw. an meine UVC (die ich beides noch nicht besitze) gehen. Der Oase Biosmart 30000 hat einen max. Wasserdurchfluss von 8000Liter. Das heißt die anderen 4000 Liter die meine Pumpe bringt gehen über meine Terrakotta-Amphore driekt in Teich zurück. 
Das war so meine Vorstellung. Wie muss ich mich orientieren, welche Wattleistung einer UVC benötige ich für meinen Teich (Inhalt: 6000Liter) ?


----------



## Ulli (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

... und was ist mit Skimmer? Der sollte auch in den Filter pumpen, sonst hast Du nur den groben Schmutz im Körbchen und der Rest wie z.B. Blütenstaub läuft ja wieder in den Teich.

Also für 6.000 l würden 24 W UVC reichen, es gibt aber wie Nori schon schrieb auch günstigere mit mehr Durchsatz oder hochwertigere mit besserem Wirkungsgrad. Als Alternative sind die Geräte von TMC zu sehen, auch oft im Einsatz und gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Gockel einfach mal "TMC UVC", da gibt es eine mit 30 W, die wäre passend, auch vom Durchsatz.

Und denke mal über einen Vorfilter nach, z.B. ein Spaltsieb oder so, dann sparst Du Dir viel Putzarbeit mit dem Biosmart-Filter  

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## MarcKopfmann (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Hallo Ulli,
wie verbinde ich dann den Vorfilter mit dem Biosmart, denn der Spaltsieb hat ja einen PVC DN70 Auslass?!


----------



## Nori (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Na dann eben von mir .....
Du kannst DN 70 adaptieren - eine Möglichkeit auf 2xDN 50 siehst du in meinem Album (nur umgekehrt von 2xDN 50 auf DN 70) - du kannst aber auch weiter auf DN 40 reduzieren (per Rohr) und dann mit 1,5" Schläuchen auf die beiden Eingänge im Filter gehen - wenn du deine 12000-er verwendest musst du möglicherweise schon vor dem UVC dann einen regelbaren Bypass verbauen (so einen regelbaren Y-Adapter gibts von Oase, Gardena - kostet ca. 30 € oder du klebst dir selbst sowas - Teile gibts im Fachhandel) - die Fördermenge einer kleineren Pumpe (etwa ne 6500-er) verträgt die Reduzierung auf 2xDN 40.

Gruß Nori


----------



## MarcKopfmann (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Momentan sieht das so aus:


----------



## Ulli (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: UVC - Was bedeutet Bypass?*

Hallo,

sorry hatte den Post irgendwie übersehen. Es gibt in den Baumärkten oder im Fachhandel alle Reduzierungen und zum Anschluss an den Filter kann man ein flexibles Stück mit DN40 auf 1,5" verwenden, habe ich im Baumarkt meines Vertrauens auch schon in der Hand gehabt. Auf den Bildern sieht man es ganz gut, wie es gehen kann...

Ich persönlich finde den hier ganz brauchbar, man könnte ihn auf den Biosmart stellen und das Wasser durch ein Loch in den Deckel einleiten: Bofitec Profi PE Standfilter...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

